# Freedom Fighters Sound Problem



## Fontaine (Dec 23, 2003)

I dunno why but when I try to play Freedom Fighters there's always an annoying echo to everything (Speech, Shooting etc) and it's really getting to me.

Any idea what the prob is? I had the same thing with Hitman 2 but I downloaded Diesel power or ssomething and that fixed it. Unfortunantly I don't have Hitman 2 on this computer so I can't install that Diesel thing.

Any help?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you install the latest drivers for your sound card...

In the options for Freedom Fighters, see if there's an option for sound, and change those settings around...if software sound is there, try that, and see if it fixes it.


----------



## Fontaine (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll pick up the latest drivers, ASAP


----------

